# Schleierschwänze ins winter Quartier gesetzt



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Wie manche von euch wissen haben mein Frauchen und ich einen ca 8000 Liter teich im Bau.
Alles hat mit diesem 350 Litern fertigteich angefangen der schon importend vorhanden ist.
Nun haben wir ja vor einigen Monaten uns ja schon 5 schleierschwänze gekauft und diese in den 3 Monaten mit Pflanzen eingefahrenen Teich gesetzt.
Der teich war auch schon im Bau.
Nu mussten wir uns da der Teich dieses Jahr nicht fertig wird ein Aquarium besorgen damit uns die hübschen nicht hops gehen im Winter.
Das Becken ist ein 350 Liter eck Aquarium.
Ausgestattet mit einem Ausenfilter von JBL.
Das ganze haben wir auch mit Pflanzen und Co einfahren lassen und nun gestern und heute unsere 5 +1 jungtier vom Juni ins Aquarium gesetzt.
Nicht mal nach 8 Std fangen die Männchen an das Weibchen zum ablaichen zu bringen.
Wie kommt das? Im Aquarium sind 22 C° im Teich waren 18 C°

Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja sagen wieso weshalb warum das nun auf einmal so ist.

   

Grus Andy


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Moin Andy,

vielleicht denken sie es wird Frühjahr, weil es auf einmal so warm ist?  Seltsam ist es schon...ich dachte immer, die laichen so bei 18 Grad...bin aber auch kein Experte, meine Nelen beginnen das Paarungsschwimmen wenns kaltes Wasser gibt 
Generell....ist das nicht etwas warm, so über den ganzen Winter?


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2016)

Ich weiß es leider auch nicht. 
Ja der Meinung bin ich such das sie bei 18 Grad laichen.
Einen haben wir ja im Juni bekommen. 
Die 22 Grad kommen im Moment durch die warmen Tage.  Wir haben keinerlei Heizung drin da wir wissen das es Kaltwasserfische sind.
Ich finde die Lösung über den Winter auch nicht die Otimalste da Sie dadurch auch anfälliger auf Krankheiten sind.
Aber was sollen wir anderes machen. 
Abergeben möchten wir Sie nicht denn wir wollen Sie ja im Frühjahr in den großen Teich setzen.


Gruß Andy


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2016)

Du hast dir die Antworten doch schon selbst gegeben. Wasser /Umgebungswechsel, Erhöhung der Temperatur usw, können schon reichen und du hast gleich mehrere Parameter geändert


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

So wirds wohl sein, verrücktes Viehzeug...

Wegen der Temperatur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das den ganzen Winter gut geht, aber da werden sich sicher noch andere melden mit Erfahrung.
Mein Schwiegervater in spe hatte sie über Winter immer im Keller, da war es etwas kühler, vielleicht gibt es bei euch ja auch eine Möglichkeit, sie im Winter in einen Raum zu stellen, wo nicht oder wenig geheizt wird


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2016)

@Erin und die anderen...
Ich hoffe das klappt über den Winter.
Ich habe auch die Befürchtung das sie das nicht packen.
Leider haben wir keine andere Möglichkeit da wir in einer Mietwohnung wohnen und der Platz begrenzt ist.

Ich bin auch auf weitere antworten gespannt.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Aug. 2016)

Wenn du die 22 Grad halten kannst, ist doch alles gut.
Unser Black-Moor (auch Glubschi genannt) schwamm bei 24-26 Grad im Aquarium, tiefer fielen die Temperaturen nicht.

Derzeit schwimmt er mit stolzen 14 Jahren im Teich.
Da muss er sich aber auch mit derzeit 26 Grad + anfreunden ..


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Aug. 2016)

@Alfii147
Haha das ist ja witzig. Wir haben auch einen kleinen __ schleierschwanz den wir glubschi genannt haben da er so glubschig guckt und einen so gedrungen Körper hat.

Die 22 Grad sollten wir ohne Probleme halten können.
Danke

Gruß Andy


----------



## Erin (31. Aug. 2016)

Ach, ich denke auch, dass sie das schaffen, wäre halt nur mit dem Umgewöhnen im nächsten Frühjahr sehr vorsichtig. Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann ist es halt so...für so ein großes Becken hat man auch nicht überall Platz. Ginge mir nicht anders


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wasser /Umgebungswechsel, Erhöhung der Temperatur usw, können schon reichen und du hast gleich mehrere Parameter geändert


Das sehe ich auch so.

Steck den Laich zurück in den kleinen Teich....vielleicht wird ja was davon.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Mit dem techtelmechtel hielt es nicht lange an. War wohl einfach nur der Wechsel. 
Denn Laich habe ich bisher nicht keinen gesehen.
Wir haben seit gestern unsere 2 beiden schleierschwänze die draußen im Becken waren nun auch dazu gesetzt. Auch alles wunderbar. Nur seit gestern haben sie wohl unseren Nachwuchs aus dem Sommer auf dem Gewissen seit heute morgen ist der kleine (Mini haben wir ihn genannt) nicht mehr da.
  
Das sind sie nun alle

Gruß Andy


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Jan. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal wieder von unserem "Winterquartier" berichten.
Unser kleiner "Glubschi" hat uns letzte Woche leider verlassen. Siehe das Foto im oberen Threat Links der kleine Bunte.
Er muss wohl länger schon probleme mit der Schwimmblase gehabt haben und hatte an beiden Bauchseiten Eitrig aussehende Stellen unter der Schleimhaut.

Wir haben auch Neuzugänge* Kopf duck und weg lauf*
  
3 Gründlinge seit Oktober 
1 Großen __ Schleierschwanz Orange/Bunt
2 mit leichten Teleskopaugen 
1 kleiner Bunter
2 Zebrarennschnecken 
2 Sumpfdeckelschnecken

Jedes mal wenn wir in den Baumarkt gefahren sind brauchten wir immer was nur, keine Fische aber Sie waren einfach so schön.


----------



## H.Viehöver (15. Nov. 2021)

Habe auch einen Glubschi  lollol


----------

